
KLIPSE – a simple and elegant online clojurescript compiler and evaluator - viebel
http://raphaelboukara.github.io/clojure/2016/03/17/klipse.html
======
viebel
I'm on of the authors of KLIPSE. What do you guys think about KLIPSE?

